# hi all



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

hi guys and girls first time at the forum, i live in the uk and havent been training for 6 month, turned itn i right lazy bastard, but i think it all need to change from today.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome the board mate, goods luck with getting back into it


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board AJ 

drop by anytime


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Good luck getting back into it mate - can be hard after you have had a break - 2 whole weeks of aching every morning!!! LOL


----------



## Newbie (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Boards Bro, Enjoy your stay here. You'll learn alot from the guys here.

Harry


----------

